# Logo help



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

This is what I have so far. Any changes ideas welcome.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I'll try to come up with something... The "C" looks like a seahorse.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well I'll try to come up with something... The "C" looks like a seahorse.


i thought more like pac man on meth lol


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yea I stuck at drawing. It's just some where to start. I'm going to get it worked on by a pro.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is a quick sketch, I can do better...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Here is a quick sketch, I can do better...


Holy cow you have some skill. Thank you very much.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Az,replace the skull with a yote skull and I think he will have his logo


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I asked him already. The site rocks. You guys are extremely helpful!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Wait until Eric sends you the bill for his artwork.....you might feel differently then.LOL


I will be more than haopy to pay him for his time and art.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL SG... I am not going to charge him. He just has to give me any bobcats he catches...lol. Great idea SGB.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Threw this together for you.............No charge.

PM me for a larger copy if you dig it.
View attachment 9869


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Jt,that's very nice work


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Threw this together for you.............No charge.
> PM me for a larger copy if you dig it.{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif PDCsmall.jpg


Very nice JT


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are cheating " computer generated drawings" ...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> Threw this together for you.............No charge.
> PM me for a larger copy if you dig it. PDCsmall.jpg


You guys sure. Make stuff difficult. I really do appreciate all the help fellas!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> I'm cheating????......now you sound like my girlfriend!LOL


LOL


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> I'm cheating????......now you sound like my girlfriend!LOL


Tell her it's your hand....you can do with it what you want


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Hey, I think we all need a logo!!!


Lmao I just saw this

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I havn't done anything yet...did you come up with something? If I can find some time I will draw something...


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I havn't done anything yet...did you come up with something? If I can find some time I will draw something...


No rush my foxpro crapped out on my Sunday morning.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Provost (Sep 16, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Az,replace the skull with a yote skull and I think he will have his logo


 Just what I was going to say. Great minds think alike eh??


----------

